# Odd iPad Quirk - Wi-Fi signal indicator disappears



## David Kazzie (Sep 16, 2010)

I have one of the new iPads.

A couple days ago, I noticed that the wi-fi signal indicator (the little inverted triangle in the status bar) disappeared. 

At first I thought it was because I'd found a dead spot in my house, but it turned out I was still connected, and everything was working as it should.

Two days later, it's still working fine, but the indicator is still missing. 

Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've certainly not had it happen with my original iPad....

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Try turning it off and back on. 

If that doesn't work, try a hard reset (hold down the power button and home button until it resets).


----------



## David Kazzie (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks folks.  

I ultimately had to do a full restore, which worked. not sure why that didn't occur to me initially. 

(or maybe I just wanted a reason to post something outside the Writer's Cafe  )


----------

